# What sound decoder is this?



## CSRR7470 (Dec 31, 2011)

It is just a sound decoder, it does not do any motor or light functions. Any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I deleted your duplicate thread. In general, we try to avoid duplicates. That way, all responses and the "chain" of dialog is consolidated to just one place.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say I think it's an older Soundtraxx, Tsunami...Have no clue of the model.
If you put it on good systems programing track it will tell you unless it dead!


----------



## CSRR7470 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the Digitrax Zephyr. Is there any way of telling what it is with this unit? Really, what I am trying to do is program the decoder with my own custom sounds using the PR3 from Digitrax. Is it possible to customize any sound decoder with the PR3 or does the decoder specifically have to be a Digitrax?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your using a PR3, Computer and which software to read and program the decoder?
If it is a Soundtraxx, Tsunami you might and you might not be able to read and or rewrite the sound file. Some decoders are locked and some are not.
You will need to see if you can even read it first!


----------



## CSRR7470 (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't purchased the PR3 yet, that is why I am here. The software I would use is the one that comes with the PR3 which is called SoundLoader. How do I know if I can even read it first? I am sort of new to DCC.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have that same sound decoder in my E8's that i got and they are also nameless. They do look a lot like the style of Soundtraxx decoders so that would be the best guess. As for programming I doubt you will be able to edit the sound files since these decoders are from the beginning of sound decoders they may not have had the intention of others being able to use them to put there own sounds on. I will look on soundtraxxs site and see if i can find the decoders.


----------



## CSRR7470 (Dec 31, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> I have that same sound decoder in my E8's that i got and they are also nameless. They do look a lot like the style of Soundtraxx decoders so that would be the best guess. As for programming I doubt you will be able to edit the sound files since these decoders are from the beginning of sound decoders they may not have had the intention of others being able to use them to put there own sounds on. I will look on soundtraxxs site and see if i can find the decoders.


After a bit of research (and luck) I found that it is a Soundtraxx DSX sound only decoder. I checked under their discontinued owners manual and found that the DSD-150/DSX seems to be the one as programing the CV's from that manual works on this decoder. 

Can anyone recommend the best decoder to use for programming my own sound using the PR3? The sound is for steam.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well the best compatible decoder for the pr3 would be Digitrax decoders. I also found that it was a dsx decoder though from a different source.

http://velocette.us/DCC/SW-9Gold/SW-9Sound.htm


----------

